# Solved: Type (symbols, etc.) in Photoshop CS2



## Lucy16 (Jun 29, 2007)

I need to use the copyright ©, trademark  (and whatever this one is ®) symbols. I can't find how to make them in photoshop. Even tried to copy/paste from word, but it just turns it into a text letter when I paste it. Can't seem to find it in Adobe Help, either. 
Also need to use small numbers and wondered if the only way to do that is to just change the font size on each one?

Also...bullets... It works to copy/paste from word, but it seems like they should be available in photoshop...?

Thank you!!
Lucy16


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

to get those symbols in most font sets you need to use alternate keystrokes ([alt] 0174 to get the ® in arial for example)
what I would do is open Character Map (should be under accessories in your start menu), then open the font set you are using in photoshop, look for the character you want, click on it, click copy then paste it into your photoshop picture


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Character Map. Click on your copyright symbol and it will say to use Alt + 0169. Do that in the numeric keyboard and not with the numbers along the top of the keyboard and the symbol will appear. You can also put the symbol you want in the box in the character map and &#8220;Copy&#8221;. That will paste into Photoshop.

As far as I know you have to change the font size to change the number size.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

slipe said:


> As far as I know you have to change the font size to change the number size.


[ALT]0185 gives you ¹ instead of 1 
[ALT]0178 gives you ² instead of 2

but other than getting a number to show like its a numerator I think like slipe said you have to adjust the font size


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Heres a little free-bee that will do exactly what you want.

got to Copyrightleft


----------



## Lucy16 (Jun 29, 2007)

I ended up with a flu bug that knocked me out for 2 weeks, so sorry for this late thanks...you guys were awesome with your help. You definitely answered all my questions...thank you again!
Lucy 16


----------

